# Speed Warning??



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I was crusing down I-10 this weekend and noticed that a loud high pitched "weezing" noice was made at around 120MPH. Anyone else have this happening. I am hoping its just a safety feature. It ruins the beautiful noise of the VQ35 at 120 though.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it has something to do with I-10 because I've heard it myself 

Other owners have also complained about this, and I think it may be just normal wind noise or something...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow!
A highway that induces
weezing at high speeds?
Who knew...

Ya'll must have some funky
wind down there!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan has a fix for that...I am sure Slurp will hook you up with the details


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Wow!
> A highway that induces
> weezing at high speeds?
> Who knew...
> ...


Yeah, I think it blows down from Dallas


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What the hell are you doing driving that fast on our nation's public highways?! Are you crazy?

By the way... Click here for a video of "someone" running down Blanco, and recreating the same noise...  

Wait till the end of the clip...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Any ideas as to what causes it? Your gonna have to give me a map to that part of Blanco. Oops I ment "someone" will.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Any ideas as to what causes it? Your gonna have to give me a map to that part of Blanco. Oops I ment "someone" will. *


It's got to be all the beans and rice ya'll eat down there!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *It's got to be all the beans and rice ya'll eat down there! *


LMOA I guess that when the "turbo" kicks in.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Any ideas as to what causes it? Your gonna have to give me a map to that part of Blanco. Oops I ment "someone" will. *


Blanco... north of 1604... it winds around back there for about 12 miles.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Blanco... north of 1604... it winds around back there for about 12 miles. *


AH... Over near Timberwood. That's way to scary back there. I have seen too many fatal accidents there.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I remember a thread from A.net about wierd noises at speed. Aerodynamics of the car. Especially with a sunroof.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

No sunroof on my car... I think it may be the mirrors.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

no sunroof on mine either. Mirrors sound about right. I am going to have to test that out this weekend.


----------

